# Best GA FFL dealer transfer fee?



## Vintage Racer (Jul 2, 2012)

I am sure this has been discussed...but I sure couldn't find the thread.

I am working on a trade from an out-of-state collector.  I called my regular dealers to see what the transfer fee would be:
$50 (requests it from a FFL)
$45 (Chuck's, requires it from another FFL)
$40 (Adventure Outdoors...the guy wasn't sure)

This sure sounds expensive (especially after I have to pay for the shipping).  Does anyone know a FFL that has a reasonable fee?

The three revolvers are all newer than 50 years old (I have a 03 C&R).

Thanks


----------



## Amend2nd (Jul 2, 2012)

Call these people. I have personally had every firearm I may have purchased via Inet bids shipped through them. My last quote was $35 about a month ago.

Travel distance won't save you much though. 


http://www.oakridgecustomfinishing.com/index.html


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

It has been a couple years since I used him but last time it was $10 per gun.

Sporting Arms , Winterville GA  706742-7971


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 2, 2012)

Fifty dollars seems about right.  That is what a couple of stores here in the Newnan area charge.

I guess it is fair since the store must fax info to the shipper then when they receive the firearm someone must enter all the information in their system.  Once you are ready to pick-up the item an employee has to explain and check the forms you fill out then if you do not have a Georgia CWC take time to check your data with the NICS system.  Someone has to then complete the data in the receiving shop's system and file all the paperwork.


----------



## jonjon528 (Jul 2, 2012)

I paid 20 or 25 at Basspro just a couple of months ago.  They will require the FFL from the seller to be faxed to them prior to the transfer.


----------



## tad1 (Jul 2, 2012)

x 2 on sporting arms in winterville.  I've heard nothing but rave reviews on doing business there.  I think 50 seems like way too much to charge.  but I'm fairly ignorant to the process as I've only done it maybe two times.  One time I believe they waived the fee but I was purchasing a scope and a few accessories.  the other time I believe roughly 20 was what I paid.


----------



## Vintage Racer (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guys; I'll call off this deal.

I had no idea that this was something so complicated.  I've had a GA license for 30 years (now known as a GWCL).  I am federally licensed (C&R).

It does upset me somewhat that a guy that has taken his money for 30 years for purchases; now needs $50 to get them to send a fax. 

I've been a local gun shop supporter for many years.  I could have bought it cheaper on the internet. Due to sales taxes (6%), I could have gotten it cheaper on the internet.

Sorry about the rant but when did past customer service mean nothing?  I could have bought these on the internet for less, but no, I supported the local dealer.






I guess it's different now than before.  I need to join the internet generation.


----------



## leoparddog (Jul 4, 2012)

Bullseye in Lawrenceville charges $40 unless you're a member.  A few years back they charged $25.  I have my GCWL, so all they had to do was send a fax, log the pistol in their FFL log and review the form I filled out.  I'm sure it took less than 30 minutes total for them to do all of that.

I got the Contender for a very good price on GB so even after shipping and the $40 transfer, it still worked out to be a good deal.  When I shop online, I add that shipping and transfer fee to whatever I'm thinking about bidding.  Sometimes that extra $70 or so is a deal breaker.


----------



## Mossy78 (Jul 4, 2012)

This link shows all FFL's in Ga willing to do tranfers and thier prices.
Personnaly, the most I spent on a tranfer is $20.

http://www.gunbroker.com/FFL/SearchForFFL.aspx?st=State&sv=GA


----------



## Vintage Racer (Jul 4, 2012)

leoparddog said:


> I have my GCWL, so all they had to do was send a fax, log the pistol in their FFL log and review the form I filled out.  I'm sure it took less than 30 minutes total for them to do all of that.
> 
> When I shop online, I add that shipping and transfer fee to whatever I'm thinking about bidding.  Sometimes that extra $70 or so is a deal breaker.


We think alike.

I can't think that it would take even 30 minutes.  The form takes me 3 minutes to fill out.  They write down my DL # and GWCL # along with the gun make/model & ser. #.

I am looking at 2 S&W revolvers.  The shipping and $50 adds $200 to the deal (20%).  



Mossy78 said:


> Personnaly, the most I spent on a tranfer is $20.
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/FFL/SearchForFFL.aspx?st=State&sv=GA


Thanks,
I see a few near my house.

I'll contact them. I am just stubborn enough to stop shopping at my old stores and find new friends.


----------



## no clever name (Jul 5, 2012)

Last time I checked Cherokee gun and pawn in canton didn't charge for incoming transfers.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 5, 2012)

no clever name said:


> last time i checked cherokee gun and pawn in canton didn't charge for incoming transfers.



^^^^^  this  ^^^^^.   Forsyth Co. Pawn in Cumming charges $20 I believe...it's been a while.


----------



## Vintage Racer (Jul 5, 2012)

no clever name said:


> Last time I checked Cherokee gun and pawn in canton didn't charge for incoming transfers.


That is still so.

I went thru that list (above, it's 35 pages) and narrowed it down to two.

Cherokee 678-880-7958



boneboy96 said:


> ^^^^^  this  ^^^^^.   Forsyth Co. Pawn in Cumming charges $20 I believe...it's been a while.


This was the second one.   It's still $20.

They are closer to my house and had 8 pinned barrel S&W revolvers.

770-889-6564.
----

I talked to one guy that does his FFL business as a side (because he likes guns). He works full time at another job.

He sounded like he would work a good deal on a gun. He was $25 on transfers.

Bill 770-377-8404


----------



## Gunsmoke (Jul 5, 2012)

I do FFL transfers for 25.00  PM me


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 6, 2012)

There is no need to pay 50.00...anything over 25.00 is highway robbery.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 5, 2016)

Bumping this back up.

What's the latest going rate on FFL transfers?

Thanks


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 5, 2016)

Just found this. There are some $10 transfers and some are free.

http://www.fflgundealers.com/GA.html


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sporting Arms in Winterville was still just $10 about a year ago. Great people to deal with.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jan 6, 2016)

Still free at Cherokee Gun in Canton.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 6, 2016)

jiminbogart said:


> Just found this. There are some $10 transfers and some are free.
> 
> http://www.fflgundealers.com/GA.html



That list appears to be old and outdated. I know for a fact one guy listed passed away in 2010. I does give you a starting point though.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 6, 2016)

Local Pawn shop in my neck of the woods does it for $20.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2016)

Good news. I was on Gun Broker and I checked their FFL list and I saw a buddy's name on there.
I talked to him today and he is going to handle my transfers for no charge.

I never knew he was an FFL. 

Best part is he has a FA that I'm going to meet up with him to shoot.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 7, 2016)

Mine does it free.  But I do business there.
I think the going rate is $20 around here though.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 18, 2016)

bigdaddyga said:


> Still free at Cherokee Gun in Canton.



This last I heard, but there is one guy up there that is a jerk so they'll have to have a great deal for me to go there again........Unfortunately, they have about the BEST DEALS around, so I keep going back

USA Gun and pawn on 92 across from the Quiktrip in Woodstock charged me $10 when I got my lower.........They have LOTS of AMMO TOO!


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 27, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Good news. I was on Gun Broker and I checked their FFL list and I saw a buddy's name on there.
> I talked to him today and he is going to handle my transfers for no charge.
> 
> I never knew he was an FFL.
> ...



Bad news. My buddy dropped his FFL.


----------



## beginnersluck (Mar 27, 2018)

Vintage Racer said:


> Thanks guys; I'll call off this deal.
> 
> I had no idea that this was something so complicated.  I've had a GA license for 30 years (now known as a GWCL).  I am federally licensed (C&R).
> 
> ...



Forget all the talk about FFL fees...I fell in love with this picture...man those are purty pistols!!


----------



## JackSprat (Mar 27, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Bad news. My buddy dropped his FFL.



Sporting Arms is still $10.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't think a few of my buddies would appreciate me posting their names, but if you know "somebody" and trade and buy their others wares, there is those out there will accept them for....not for nothing...next to it !!


----------



## SkintRider (Mar 28, 2018)

Joseph Ellis
Silver Dollar, Inc.
Phone: 678-264-8899
Click here to visit us on the web.

Long Gun Fee: $15.00  
Hand Gun Fee: $15.00


----------



## normaldave (Mar 28, 2018)

NW Georgia, Rome Gun and Pawn is $ 5.00, and they'll waive that if you buy ~ $10.00 of merchandise from them.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 31, 2018)

JackSprat said:


> Sporting Arms is still $10.



That's who I used. Thanks.


----------



## trial&error (Mar 31, 2018)

Jackson true value $10


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 31, 2018)

those dealers aren't making any money at 10 to 25 bucks a transfer.  They are more or less doing it as a favor to the customer, hoping that you will buy something else while you are there.

Remember, those big box stores aren't going to do the transfers unless the LGS is there to put pressure on the big box profit.

Support your LGS all you can.  You will never realize how much they do to help us until they are gone.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 31, 2018)

those dealers aren't making any money at 10 to 25 bucks a transfer.  They are more or less doing it as a favor to the customer, hoping that you will buy something else while you are there.

Remember, those big box stores aren't going to do the transfers unless the LGS is there to put pressure on the big box profit.

Support your LGS all you can.  You will never realize how much they do to help us until they are gone.


----------



## BeerThirty (Apr 2, 2018)

There is a guy here locally in Peachtree City who doesn't charge a fee at all.  He's an avid firearms collector and simply asks that you leave a donation for the Wounded Warrior Project.


----------



## champ (Apr 3, 2018)

Offensive Weapons Limited O.W.L. in Cleveland, Ga will process them for free. Incoming & private party transfer.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 6, 2018)

Picked up my 17 WSM Bmag yesterday. Good people over at Sporting Arms.


----------



## B. White (Apr 6, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> those dealers aren't making any money at 10 to 25 bucks a transfer.  They are more or less doing it as a favor to the customer, hoping that you will buy something else while you are there.
> 
> Remember, those big box stores aren't going to do the transfers unless the LGS is there to put pressure on the big box profit.
> 
> Support your LGS all you can.  You will never realize how much they do to help us until they are gone.



I've worked in places years ago where margins were low on firearms and bows.  We made our living on accessories that went with what we sold.  I've tried to buy locally over the past few years, but i can find what I want way under their quote on a regular basis. Makes it worth the 35.00 transfer fee for the one nearest me.  The big box stores were 33% higher than I paid for my last new pistol purchase.  I see folks trying to sell used for less than I pay new.  If they LGS watched for the same deals I do and put a little capital into it, they could regularly beat the big box stores, make a nice profit, and get my business.  I drove to a bunch of places from ATL to Macon a couple of weeks ago looking for something specific.  There inventory was pitiful at all, but they would be happy to order for the 33% markup.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 9, 2018)

Whiteboy said:


> I've worked in places years ago where margins were low on firearms and bows.  We made our living on accessories that went with what we sold.  I've tried to buy locally over the past few years, but i can find what I want way under their quote on a regular basis. Makes it worth the 35.00 transfer fee for the one nearest me.  The big box stores were 33% higher than I paid for my last new pistol purchase.  I see folks trying to sell used for less than I pay new.  If they LGS watched for the same deals I do and put a little capital into it, they could regularly beat the big box stores, make a nice profit, and get my business.  I drove to a bunch of places from ATL to Macon a couple of weeks ago looking for something specific.  There inventory was pitiful at all, but they would be happy to order for the 33% markup.



Agreed. Not to mention you save the 7% sales tax. I hate paying taxes.

I blows my mind when I look at the classifieds here and folks are asking more for used guns than you can get a brand new in the box gun.


----------



## JackSprat (Apr 9, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> Agreed. Not to mention you save the 7% sales tax. I hate paying taxes.
> 
> I blows my mind when I look at the classifieds here and folks are asking more for used guns than you can get a brand new in the box gun.



In Clarke County, we get to save 8% now.

I feel bad for small businesses like Sporting Arms that have to give up nearly 10% from the get go, especially for a crowd that will drive 100 miles to save a dime on a box of ammo.


----------

